# Other > Off Topic >  do you trade forex?

## hurrican

do you trade forex?

----------


## RobertGray

In principle, you can use this option

----------


## TeddyBear

No, it's not for me.

----------


## Swen5

Oh, yes, I've been in this market for a very long time. And by the way, when I was just starting out, the question of finding a reliable broker was very relevant, and I trusted , and you know, I have never regretted it! There is really a top of the best brokers, among which you can find the one you like and trade on it. I advise you!

----------


## grantjsamuel

In my opinion trading on  is most profitable. I do trade on there for 3 years and got successful in life. The advantages of trading on are best trading conditions for novice traders;no trading restrictions on scalping and algorithmic trading;the possibility of passive income - social trading platform ;the broker has an insurance for $10 million on a contingency basis;Anyways, youcan checkout their website to know more

----------


## 3dfx

One of the most important concepts in Forex trading is leverage.  that is used to purchase an investment. The word leverage literally means "to make larger". And needless to say that leveraged investments are riskier so make sure you understand how leverage works before trading forex.

----------


## Axel

> One of the most important concepts in Forex trading is *leverage*.  that is used to purchase an investment. The word leverage literally means "to make larger". And needless to say that leveraged investments are riskier so make sure you understand how leverage works before trading forex.


Do you mean I can sell my tire levers and buy an investment ?

----------

